# Tire and wheel combination



## 2jamesb2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Making a wish list for the 1969 GTO. I am going with DSE coilovers suspension, Baer disc brakes and 17"x 9" wheels or can/should I go 17"x 10" on the back? Also what size/brand tire will fit best. looking for a low profile huge the road stance!!


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

i have 18x8 with 235 35 18 in the front and 18x9 with 275 35 18 in the rear on my 69...

there is a company on ebay that sells that same rim in an 18, which im buying once i find a buyer for my current wheels...









Staggered Pontiac Rally II Cast Wheels SET of 4 + CAPS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Staggered Pontiac Rally II Cast Wheels SET of 4 + CAPS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Boomstick said:


> i have 18x8 with 235 35 18 in the front and 18x9 with 275 35 18 in the rear on my 69...
> 
> there is a company on ebay that sells that same rim in an 18, which im buying once i find a buyer for my current wheels...
> 
> ...


I like them but I also like more sidewall I wonder if you could use a 50 or 60 series instead of the 40 series


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

goat671 said:


> I like them but I also like more sidewall I wonder if you could use a 50 or 60 series instead of the 40 series


I'm going to be going up to a 40 which is actually about one inch taller. you can compare sizes here: Tire Size Calculator - Compare Tire Sizes | Tacoma World

use the overlay option


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

what 


Boomstick said:


> i have 18x8 with 235 35 18 in the front and 18x9 with 275 35 18 in the rear on my 69...
> 
> there is a company on ebay that sells that same rim in an 18, which im buying once i find a buyer for my current wheels...
> 
> ...


what do you have in wheels now ?


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Great info



















Looks like I could go with the 255 55 18s 
I could also use a different size for the fronts to get the stance I want the 67 seems to look high in the front stock


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

redhotgto66 said:


> what
> 
> what do you have in wheels now ?











Vision Wheel 143-8961GMML12 Vision American Muscle 143 Torque Series Gunmetal Wheels | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Vision American Muscle 143 Torque Series Gunmetal Wheels with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Wheels at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





these...


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Im running 17 x 8 - 4 1/2 B.S with 245/45R17 tire front 17 x 9 - 5" B.S rear with 255/50R17 tire rear, lowered 2" no clearance issues it does rub on the top of the inner fender on sharp bumps


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

AV68 said:


> Im running 17 x 8 - 4 1/2 B.S with 245/45R17 tire front 17 x 9 - 5" B.S rear with 255/50R17 tire rear, lowered 2" no clearance issues it does rub on the top of the inner fender on sharp bumps


AV68 - Can you post a side profile of your car? I was looking at a similar wheel setup but wasn't sure how it would look. I would like to stager them if possible rather than running the same size tire. I'm currently running 235/60/15 but would like to go to a 17" tire. My car is at stock height but I would like to lower the front by 1 - 2 inches to give it a more aggressive stance.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

you don't have to ask me twice for pictures of my car


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

2jamesb2 said:


> Making a wish list for the 1969 GTO. I am going with DSE coilovers suspension, Baer disc brakes and 17"x 9" wheels or can/should I go 17"x 10" on the back? Also what size/brand tire will fit best. looking for a low profile huge the road stance!!


Look at tiresize.com they have a lot of tools including offset calculators.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Boomstick said:


> I'm going to be going up to a 40 which is actually about one inch taller. you can compare sizes here: Tire Size Calculator - Compare Tire Sizes | Tacoma World
> 
> use the overlay option


Thanks for the link. It's interesting... I only have 235/60/15 on my rear now and I want to go wider... so I was going to go to a 255/60/15, but that just makes it taller.

If I want the same height and wider, I need to go to a 285/50/15!

And this is all without even considering whether or not they'll still fit in the wheel well.

Man... I don't understand this tire crap.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Thanks for the link. It's interesting... I only have 235/60/15 on my rear now and I want to go wider... so I was going to go to a 255/60/15, but that just makes it taller.
> 
> If I want the same height and wider, I need to go to a 285/50/15!
> 
> ...


295 50 15 is what I used to run on the back of my 68... I have a set of 15" rally II's with 275 60 15 on two and 235 60 15 on two...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Boomstick said:


> 295 50 15 is what I used to run on the back of my 68... I have a set of 15" rally II's with 275 60 15 on two and 235 60 15 on two...


Well that would be great news if you had a 67, but I think 68 has bigger wheel wells.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> Thanks for the link. It's interesting... I only have 235/60/15 on my rear now and I want to go wider... so I was going to go to a 255/60/15, but that just makes it taller.
> 
> If I want the same height and wider, I need to go to a 285/50/15!
> 
> ...


Just gotta raise that rear end and you'll be able to put whatever size tire you want without rubbing issues - real simple solution.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You know that one is my favorite!

I'm considering raising the rear. Not sure I want to get wider spacers or to try wagon springs. My spacers are making noise, so I may need to bolt them down.

Probably best to keep skinnier tires with the TKX and a BOP diff.


----------



## 2jamesb2 (Sep 15, 2021)

2jamesb2 said:


> Making a wish list for the 1969 GTO. I am going with DSE coilovers suspension, Baer disc brakes and 17"x 9" wheels or can/should I go 17"x 10" on the back? Also what size/brand tire will fit best. looking for a low profile huge the road stance!!


So from what I am reading I need to stager 17x 8" wheels with 245/45R17 tire in the front and 17x 9" 255/50R17 in the back is the way to go?? This will keep the low profile stance with out rubbing??


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

That's what i run on mine, size and stagger will vary depending on tire and wheel manufacturers, watch the back spacing on the wheels. I run Vision wheels and Nitto NT555 tires
I am lowered 2 inches all the way around, no clearance issues with turning but i do rub on the top of the inner fender on sharp bumps 
I think if I change my shocks to a version that has adjustable compression settings, adjustable coil overs or just suck it up and "massage" that area it would take care of it

It rubs on the underside of the circled area in the picture


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> You know that one is my favorite!
> 
> I'm considering raising the rear. Not sure I want to get wider spacers or to try wagon springs. My spacers are making noise, so I may need to bolt them down.
> 
> Probably best to keep skinnier tires with the TKX and a BOP diff.


I have a weird clunking noise occasionally too in that area and I think it might be the spacer moving a little with the spring. I have the spacer on top of the spring. I may move it to the bottom of the spring and bolt it down with the spring.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah mine arent bolted, so I may try that


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Diamondback tires will redline any tire. They have 45 aspect ratio tires in stock which may be a good compromise.
I’m looking at17x7 front 17x8 rear for my 1965. Trying to find an aftermarket Rally I style. So far it appears aftermarket Rally I styles are more the Chevy style, which I guess is what I’m gonna have to do.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Here they are just got them mounted yesterday.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Robert1965 said:


> Here they are just got them mounted yesterday.


I like the rally 1's, my spare is set up like that but more 2's on the car.


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

67lemans said:


> I have a weird clunking noise occasionally too in that area and I think it might be the spacer moving a little with the spring. I have the spacer on top of the spring. I may move it to the bottom of the spring and bolt it down with the spring.


Hi : I have a 1970 with P235/60-15 in front and P255/60-15 in rear. No Issues, but I was hoping to put P275/60 or P275/50 in rear. Do you know if either one would fit with no issues ?


----------



## 2jamesb2 (Sep 15, 2021)

I pulled the trigger today on tires for the rebuild. I wanted to go 225/45/17 front 255/45/17 rear but couldn't find 255/45/17 so went 245/45/17 with Rally II 17"x 8" front and 17"X 9" rear hope everything comes out well!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> I like the rally 1's, my spare is set up like that but more 2's on the car.
> View attachment 153517


Holly cow bro. EVERYTHING in my trunk is ratchet strapped, glued, and bungeed down (seriously), and yet everytime I get home and pop the trunk, it looks like tornado wreckage. Even the carpet gets flipped. 

I could never have a spare and my tools have to be in glued down Rubbermaid bin.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

My spare is bolted down pinching the jack and the toolbox is bolted down also 👍


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

dedlund400 said:


> Hi : I have a 1970 with P235/60-15 in front and P255/60-15 in rear. No Issues, but I was hoping to put P275/60 or P275/50 in rear. Do you know if either one would fit with no issues ?


dedlund,
I have P275 50 R 15's in the rear on my 71, BUT for clearance issues I installed the "heavy duty" station wagon rears springs. Much stiffer and hold the rear up just a bit higher. Those 275 50's pretty much fill up the rear wheel well. Without the heavy duty springs I'd have tire rubbing.


----------



## 2jamesb2 (Sep 15, 2021)

2jamesb2 said:


> I pulled the trigger today on tires for the rebuild. I wanted to go 225/45/17 front 255/45/17 rear but couldn't find 255/45/17 so went 245/45/17 with Rally II 17"x 8" front and 17"X 9" rear hope everything comes out well!!


Don't like the 225/45 on the front so moved the 245/45/17 to the front and ordered 255/45/17 rear. I think I'll like that look better. Anybody have this setup with any thoughts or comments welcome. I don't have the project home yet but the tires are in too bad of shape to air up. Had to put tires on it to move it so decided to get the ones I wanted.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

2jamesb2 said:


> Don't like the 225/45 on the front so moved the 245/45/17 to the front and ordered 255/45/17 rear. I think I'll like that look better. Anybody have this setup with any thoughts or comments welcome. I don't have the project home yet but the tires are in too bad of shape to air up. Had to put tires on it to move it so decided to get the ones I wanted.


My 225/45/17 barely miss rubbing the rear of the fender while turning on my 67. Do the 245's clear the fenders on yours?


----------

